# Chocoholics?



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyone out there a chocoholic? What's your favorite brands?

I like 70% cocoa solids and my favorite brands are: Frey and Weiss


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Not a big fan of the stuff myself. But then I do not eat ice cream either 

I might have some over the holidays and there was one brand I did not mind too much. Amedei I like the dark dark dark stuff like the 70% type cocoa. I guess because it is not as sweet.  Has a lady at work that got it in from time to time and she always saved a square for me. I think I got a bag of kisses some here in the back of the fridge that is at least 5 years old. Does it age like cigars????? :r

Ran across this site looking for that brand and you might find it interesting Mosesbotbol.

http://www.chocolatetradingco.com/mainpage.asp

Stacey


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

I like Scharfefen Berger cholcolate; 62% for "high-end" eating, 70% for baking.

Hersheys and See's candy for my occasional snacking.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I like hershey's with almonds


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Serious addict ... currently on the wagon. Plain ol M&Ms and a local brand of chocolate ice cream. And, Little Debbie Swiss Cake Rolls ... I could eat a box at a time.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Chocolate is one of the four main food groups. The others are wine, cheese and bread.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> And, Little Debbie Swiss Cake Rolls ... I could eat a box at a time.


Oh my god, those things are INTENSE. Someone on here sent me a box of those with some cigar (but I can't remember who...:sl ) and they are so delicious. I think their illegal here.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

anything with chocolate I love. I like Hersheys and Ghiaradelli.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Tried the Hershey's 60%, seemed kinda gritty in texture?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Forgot to say moonpies. Those things are so awesome it hurts.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I love Lindt chocolates, not the variety you can buy here in the states. I picked up a few Lindt assorted chocolates several years ago in Europe. They were awesome. I haven't been able to find the same assortment in the states, even at the Lindt store in Raleigh.

As far as domestic chocolate goes, I'd have to say See's. I'd highly recommend them. They are a little expensive, but way worth it if you are a chocoholic. My favorites are the light and dark chocolate truffles.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> I love Lindt chocolates, not the variety you can buy here in the states. I picked up a few Lindt assorted chocolates several years ago in Europe.


You're right on that one, Lindt from CH is totally different than the stuff we get here. Somehow, chocolate manufacturers think the US has a different taste than CH. There's a ton of Lindt stores around Boston and I am not a big fan. Trader Joe's has good chocolate made in a few different countries. When I go to CH, I stock up and when my cousin comes here, I have him bring me some chocolates, and of course cigars ;-)


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> You're right on that one, Lindt from CH is totally different than the stuff we get here.


I was once told that chocolates in Europe are made without preservatives though I don't know this to be fact. Anybody else heard this?


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Chocolate is one of the four main food groups. The others are wine, cheese and bread.


:tpd:

YEAH WHAT HE SAID!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> I like hershey's with almonds


LoL! :tpd:


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Green & Blacks is pretty good stuff. Althought expensive too. I usually try to only eat dark chocolate when I get the craving.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I never new just how bad American chocolate was until I started sampling the good stuff while traveling abroad. Once you try the good stuff, Hersheys will never do it for you again.

Although a tad pricey, Green & Blacks is some fine product.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Chocolate is one of the four main food groups. The others are wine, cheese and bread.


And I thought there were 5, and that they were... chicken (of which non-chicken meat is a subcategory), cheese, alcohol, chocolate and other.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

TypeO- said:


> I was once told that chocolates in Europe are made without preservatives though I don't know this to be fact. Anybody else heard this?


I doubt that. There really aren't preservatives that can be added to chocolate. The lecithin level might be higher here and cocoa butter level lower here ... but more likely just the quality of ingredients used here are not as good.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

I love Dove, milk and dark. Must not buy those bags of Dove promises, I eat the whole bag in 3 days and feel like a fatso.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

some of the best chocolate I have had came from our BOTL DownUnder. Man were those things good. 
Godiva for when I have the money, although sometimes a simple hershey's kiss will fix my cravings.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hersheys Kisses with almonds, here.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> I love Dove, milk and dark. Must not buy those bags of Dove promises, I eat the whole bag in 3 days and feel like a fatso.


Damn brother, I'm surprised you can get 3 days out of a bag. 3 hours maybe, but days....man you have self control 

Love the Dove. I'm a big dark chocolate fan, which works good, since people at work leave the darks in the bags.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

All Year's Chocoholic Day is near. Some refer to it as Easter. Eat as much chocolate as you can and do not feel bad about it. What ever happened to those completely filled chocolate bunnies? Hollow stuff is cheating us out of are fix.

I guess I need to get my hands on some good dark chocolate. I love Hersheys.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

ky toker said:


> What ever happened to those completely filled chocolate bunnies? Hollow stuff is cheating us out of are fix.


Drill a hole in a hollow one and fill it up with barely melted chocolate.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Drill a hole in a hollow one and fill it up with barely melted chocolate.


That's a plan. Have to be creative.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

To keep it on topic here, I like Valrhona. I just tried their Guanaja 70% bar. Very good IMHO, went well with the Boli I had. Good strong choc. flavors with hints of the tropics and honey.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Something in my email today, kind of fun formula that is fitting.

*Calculating your age through Chocolate Math:

1. First of all, pick the number of times a week that! you would like to have chocolate 
(more than once but less than 10)

2. Multiply this number by 2 (just to be bold)

3. Add 5

4. Multiply it by 50 -- I'll wait while you get the calculator.

5. If you have already had your birthday this year add 1756 ... 
If you haven't, add 1755.

6. Now subtract the four digit year that you were born.

You should have a three digit number.

The first digit of this was your original number
(i.e., how many times you want to have chocolate each week).

The next two numbers are 
YOUR AGE! (Oh YES, it is!!!!!)*


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Holy Math Wizzards, it worked!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Luckily for us, HEB down here in Texas carries Ritter Sport chocolates. They blow American chocolates away. If you can hold chocolate in your hand and it doesn't start to melt, start to wonder what the hell is in there....


----------

